# clean flashlight from leaky batts



## 2000xlt (Oct 14, 2011)

Got a streamlight 4aa propoly,,,,had for ages,,a while ago i discovered the battes had leaked and have never cleand it ater i took the batts out,,,there was some white haze on the bottom of the battery terminal,,a green scotch pad tood care of that but there some gack on the inside of the wall of the body,,i figured some soap and lemon juice rinse it out and dry the body over night,,,i dont thing the switch comes out.

Thanks


----------



## 2000xlt (Oct 14, 2011)

the gack is prob the glue fron the battery orientation sticker


----------



## louie (Oct 14, 2011)

Switch comes out easily. It's just a threaded ring inside the rubber boot that holds the switch. Grasp the rubber boot firmly with the fingertips and unscrew. The switch falls out inside the body. The switch itself can be taken apart by prying the obvious tabs. Brass contacts inside may need to be cleaned and deoxited. I just had to do this a few month ago.

If it's a Luxeon, consider upgrading the LED with instructions on Gryloc's thread on modding the propoly.


----------



## eternity (Oct 14, 2011)

louie said:


> If it's a Luxeon, consider upgrading the LED with instructions on Gryloc's thread on modding the propoly.



Here's a link so you don't have to search. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?149149


----------



## 2000xlt (Oct 15, 2011)

thanks alot!!


----------

